# Interval Exchange - not enough credits?



## sparty (Mar 30, 2016)

What is "suppose" to happen if a pending Interval exchange using Worldmark credits becomes available and there is not enough credits in the worldmark account?

Does the exchange request not go through and is canceled? Or does it go through and you have X time to get required credits into account? Or are you in deep deep doo?


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 30, 2016)

If you do not rent in additional credits. WorldMark will charge you $0.15 cents per credit needed plus a housekeeping fee, based upon the size of the unit. Luckily, they do NOT cancel the exchange.

Usually, you would immediately rent from other WM Owners.

If you don't have credits, you may also be short a housekeeping token. Try to purchase that along with the credits; it requires a 5,000 credit minimum to transfer a token from one account to another.

Look for other members posting their extra credits for rent here:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

or 

Post your ad for "credits wanted" here:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68


----------



## taterhed (Mar 30, 2016)

hudshut said:


> If you do not rent in additional credits. WorldMark will charge you $0.15 cents per credit needed plus a housekeeping fee, based upon the size of the unit. Luckily, they do NOT cancel the exchange.
> 
> Usually, you would immediately rent from other WM Owners.
> 
> ...


 

 So, are you saying it is possible to 'intercept' the rental charge avoid the .15c credits, or must you rent before the match?    I assume the account will borrow before renting?


----------



## taterhed (Apr 2, 2016)

I actually got an answer to this from WMO's:  Looks like it will borrow first, then charge 15c for any additional credits required.  The post is supposed to happen in 2 days....if you can flash transfer  credits into the account, you may be able to intercept the .15c charge.  Rumors are that for the last 2 years, VP's will not substitute or reverse .15c credit charges for late transfers or fax or ????    If anyone has different info, please advise.  Cheers.

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------

